# shot of my 30 gal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

this is the home of my 12 inch clown knife and 13 inch tire track eel.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

u have a 12"clown knife, and a 13" tiretrack eel in a 30g!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah but they are like the best of friends,and the knife doesn't require alot of room.As for he is a lazy bastard do to over eating(around 30 little fishies a night).


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Your setup looks great. is that a pot in the middle?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

why yes it is bm it is the house to my eel for i have trouble up here finding n e thing he likes.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you need a much bigger tank those clowns get huge


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wrong forum


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah i know freez,i got my eye on a 180 gal but they want too much for it yet im not giving 2000 for it.I'll wait and if i get it they will get my 125 either way in the futuer they will get a new 125 in a couple of months but there too much too 500 for the tank alone its kinda rediculous prices up here most of you guys are much more fortunate with prices.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

excuse my language but HOLY sh*t 500 for new 125?!?!?! if thats what the LFS are charging u around u place they must be smokin that shiznit, just buy one used on this wonderful site.

sweet setup by the way, i had a little clown knife once....... and then i found him folded in half inside the intake of a power head... poor lil guy. but props to u!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sh*t yeah thanks for pointing that out henry,sorry guys wasnt thinking obviously please move someone.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah thanks captain,i love mine he is always active and eats like no other,and i would love to buy a tank from someone on here but the shipping is what gets you.(n e body willing to sell a big tank and eat the shipping,just let me know)lol,its worth a try what can i say.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

shipping big tanks is near impossiable, yet nothing is impossiable if u got the $$$, but if u got ur self a truck and find a tank for sale close by... ROAD TRIP! lol but good luck with whateverz u do.

i drove 3 and 1/2 hours to pickup a 240g acrylic tank with stand and canopy, some asian lady was moving and couldn't bring it with her so she sold it to me for $300 hehe what a steal.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

unfortunatly i live in alaska yes i said alaska and yes it is hard to find n e decent size tank up here for a reasonable price.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

alaska? ouch, i can see were ur comming from now. good luck with whatever u do tho.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks guy.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

where are the fish ???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

the knife is in the far left corner of the tank and the eel is under the house in the center of the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

wrong forum someone please move.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks gg.


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

nice tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks altuvie.


----------

